# Cheap used cars



## malimber (Apr 5, 2019)

Hi, aside from olx.pt, where is a good place to look for a cheap used car? By cheap I mean less than €1000 (but don't get me started on the price of cars that you couldnt give away in the UK!)


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

If you just want a cheap puddle jumper them there are some good buys on the Facebook groups. 

Use the search box & enter something like 'carros usados + whatever price +€


----------



## malimber (Apr 5, 2019)

Tha KS..can you suggest any good Facebook groups?

'puddle jumper ' 🤣🤣🤣


----------

